# Beet it: To exercise longer, try beetroot juice



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Beet it: To exercise longer, try beetroot juice By MARIA CHENG (AP) LONDON ??? When Chris Carver ran an ultra-marathon in Scotland last year, which challenges athletes to run as far as possible within 24 hours, he ran 140 miles (225 kilometers). Determined to do better in this year’s race, Carver added something extra to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

